# Batangas - WANTED - Short runs of Heat Transfer shirts



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

We have a small business and would like some heat transfers done on white cotton shirts.

I know many businesses in the Philippines seem to only do screen print or vinyl, but I prefer the same method we use - Heat Transfer on cotton using JetPro SS, because it doesn't matter if we only want a few odd sized shirts.

If it is available we would also order shirts printed with Sublimation on polyester.

Is there someone in Batangas who is interested in printing small orders of maybe 10 shirts using Heat Transfer?

I cannot do it myself because freight and the cost of the shirts in Australia would make it impossible to sell them in the Philippines. Also, we want everything we do to support local business.

Regards,

RossD.

PM me for my email address and more info if you are interested.

You do not have to be in Batangas, but we would prefer someone local to do our shirts


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Please explain me, what type of tshirts do you want and color of the shirt.


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi sinGN,

Thanks for the quick reply.

What we need is Heat Transfer onto 100% cotton. Preferably using JetPro Sofstretch paper, but if you use a different brand of heat transfer paper just let me know what brand and we might have to have you print some shirts and test them.

So initially inkjet print of our artwork onto Heat Transfer paper, pressed onto a white cotton shirt.

If you have JetPro Sofstretch Dark paper we could look at doing some coloured T-Shirts also.

Because my friend is wanting shirts to sell to customers in her business the orders will be small. 
But using heat transfer that is not a problem, because it the same cost to print on one shirt as it is to print 100 shirts, the only difference might be a discount on the actual shirt cost for larger orders.

The reason for hoping to find someone in Batangas is that her business is in Batangas and that would mean no hassle with shipping.
If we cannot find someone in Batangas, it doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## fa08theory (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Rossdv8,

We are using 3G Jet-Opaque Dark Transfer paper for heat press printing. Would that be fine with you?

Thanks!
Jose


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Am using JetPro Sofstretch Dark paper .


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you to both fa08theory and sinGN.

Here in Australia, my printing is mostly Dye Sub on Polyester shirts because we are in the tropics. Most of my shirts are for people on yachts who swim in the shirts. 
Cotton takes too long to dry and goes mouldy and smelly on boats.

In the Philippines I found it almost impossible to buy a polyester T-shirt, so I've been thinking nobody can do small affordable runs of Dye Sub for my friend.

Part of her business is a media project, so the designs will come out of that, probably as a pdf or png file that can be downloaded via a Google Drive link in an email. 

Her business is small and when we planned it, the idea was for a small resort that is an affordable getaway for Filipinos working around Manila. 
She only ever has a few guests, and almost all are Filipinos on a budget, so her shirts must be priced so the average Filipino can afford to buy them.

This has been the problem so far. Her local T-Shirt printers over there look at the design of the shirts I print for her place and rub their hands together because of the number of screens that can charge for. None seem to know about Dye Sublimation or Heat Transfer. 

She has seen how my shirts are pressed and how quickly and cheaply it can be done - and can't understand why nobody there can do it. Which is why I'm tossing this around with you.

She is hoping to have perhaps 5 designs for her guests to choose from, and I suppose there will be 3 sizes of shirts suitable for Filipinos, plus maybe a few XL and XXL for the few foreign guests.

I will try to post a picture of one of the designs I printed for her. The bright colourful shirt is Dye Sublimation on polyester. The duller ones are printed on cotton with JetPro SS and have been hot washed and hot tumble dried about 10 times. That's why I like JetPro SS.

I am happy to consider 3G or IronAll, but I would ask my friend to order maybe 5 shirts from each of you and test them hereself to choose her preference.

To sinGN, can you please send me estimated prices for a shirt similar to my photo on Jetpro SS on white cotton, JetPro SS Dark on coloured cotton and Dye Sub on white polyester. Can you also tell me your location, because my friend would need to arrange pick up or maybe shipping to Batangas or Pasay.
Send me a PM here and if you want to discuss it, I will reply with my email.

To fa08theory, Hi Jose. Can you please also send me the price to do a shirt similar to my photo on white cotton and on coloured cotton using your 3G papers. I see you are in Manila. My friend has family in Pasay, so pickup can probably be arranged or delivery by tricycle or something, but we'll also have to consider sending to Batangas and getting them to the island.
Send me a PM here also.

Please leave a reply here if you have sent a PM - that way I will be notified by email to check it.

And thank you both for replying. I will pass on the prices to my friend and if the prices are suitable she will probably order from both of you so she can compare the products.

Best regards,

RossD.

Image LEFT is DyeSub on Polyester - RIGHT is JetproSS Hot Peeled (Brother Dye Inkjet printer) after 10 Hot machine washes and 10 Hot tumble dry.


----------



## fa08theory (Nov 21, 2016)

Pm Sent Rossdv8. Kindly check your inbox.

Thanks!


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Jose. 

I'm sorry. I didn;t realise the photo did not show the size of the image. I'm sorry.
The prints are A3 size. Sometimes if I am out of A3 transfer paper I do the main picture on one A4 landscape and the other stuff on another A4 landscape and just cut the page in half and stick the top and bottom on the photo with tape.

Can you please give me the price for A3 size. 

If it has to be done on a 15 x 15 press, the image can just fit on that small press.

Thanks again. 

RossD.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I will help you, do you want to trail the shirts.please contact me.


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

My previous image did not show the size of the image I want to have on the shirts.

Here is a picture of customers wearing one of my shirts. This will give a better idea. The image cam be printed on an A3 sheet, but as I mentioned before, sometimes we find it easier to print the main photo in landscape on one A4 sheet and the top and bottom on another sheet in landscape.

Then we just cut the it and stick the pieces to the top and bottom of the picture with tape.

Anyway, here's an example of out shirts with Dye Sublimation on polyester.

And here's also an image showing that it can just fit in a 16" x 16" clamshell press. 
We use a big INSTA swing away press for shirts, but have the clamshell for some small items and emergencies.

This is the size image we need for white polyester and for white and coloured cotton shirts 

Thanks,

RossD.


----------



## rossdv8 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have sent you a PM


----------

